# Type the Avatar Above You



## Ninjaws

Strange hipster figure, IxFP


----------



## Quernus

Ninjaws said:


> Strange hipster figure, IxFP


Hahaha, what! They're safety goggles! Someone drew it from a photo of me in a chemistry lab. Oh man, if it looks hipster I must change my avatar. 

(SKIP ME, WAS JUST COMMENTING)


----------



## Skeletalz

Ninjaws said:


> Strange hipster figure, IxFP


That dude looks like a stereotypical estj/istj baddie who follows a strict plan to achieve his questionable goals. Confidence is what is gets the better of him.

(Heyy thats magneto, not that wrong)


----------



## keiralexa

Istj/intj


----------



## Doran Seth

I immediately said INFJ when I saw your avatar. That is before I saw your posted type.


----------



## kiriosa

Intj/intp


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

ISFJ or INFP


----------



## Lunaena

INTP or INFJ.


----------



## Courtalort

INFJ or INFP.


----------



## Sixty Nein

Some sort of snarky, snooty type? Probably projects the aura of what a "Fi" person is supposed to act like.


----------



## dracula

xNTJ...


----------



## Wisteria

Enfp


----------



## AlpineSandow

Entj


----------



## General Lee Awesome

crazy person


----------



## Lunaena

ISFJ and INTP fluxuating.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Infp


----------



## kiriosa

INxJ


----------



## General Lee Awesome

this game is no fun because you see the personality type before the avatar. =p... and im not an INTP, but I do like to screw with people xD


----------



## Courtalort

ESFJ, Mr Smiley


----------



## Wisteria

Esfp


----------



## Lunaena

Intp.


----------



## Thiago Dias

Infp


----------



## Courtalort

Isfp.


----------



## fair phantom

Entp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infj


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Isfp


----------



## Lunaena

Enfj


----------



## Convex

Infj.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Intj


----------



## Lunaena

Very Se, the movement and the way their eyes are admiring or observing the light in front of them. Yet introverted, energy inwards. Maybe ISFP.


----------



## Courtalort

INFP-but like...a really sad INFP. 
Why so depressed? 
CHEER UP BUTTERCUP!


----------



## GoosePeelings

Intp


----------



## ShrekisLove

Infp


----------



## quack

Istp


----------



## GoosePeelings

Intj


----------



## C47

INxJ


----------



## Thiago Dias

Intp


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## Thiago Dias

This dog is so fucking ENTJ


----------



## Ninjaws

Thiago Dias said:


> This dog is so fucking ENTJ












This is what he looked like before we groomed him.


----------



## Thiago Dias

Lol


----------



## Little_Bird

Entp? X3


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp


----------



## albino mallato

Enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## Fern

Estj


----------



## acidosis

Intp


----------



## Ninjaws

Istj


----------



## Koboremi

Abcd


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp


----------



## ihadahamsandwich

Infp


----------



## KingAndrew

Estp


----------



## albino mallato

Entp


----------



## Ninjaws

Estp


----------



## Thiago Dias

Entj


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Isfp


----------



## Courtalort

INFJ. Just 'cause the ones I know are into anime.


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Istj


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

ENTJ because dragon.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

ENTJ because dragon.


----------



## dracula

Isfj


----------



## GoosePeelings

Esfj


----------



## Belrose

INFP because of that artsy, enchanting vibe.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

infj


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Esfj


----------



## Ninjaws

IxFP because bunnies. :3


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Isfp


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp because fly spaghetti monster!


----------



## Cream

maybe an ISTJ


----------



## Courtalort

ESFP because of the swirling colors and inherent femininity.


----------



## Belrose

ISTJ, but having a bad day.


----------



## sicksadworlds

Enfp


----------



## KingAndrew

Istp


----------



## Ninjaws

Awfully smug ENTP.


----------



## Vermillion

Enfp.


----------



## westlose

It's hard to say but there is this duality between good and devil. Black with a red rain, a feeling of calmness and equilibrium. Looks like you have strong feelings and internalize them. And you try to control them because they are powerful. I would say Fi-dom, and probably Se because I don't see any Ne. ISFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Isfp?


----------



## KingAndrew

Infp


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Entp


----------



## Courtalort

Esfj.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj?


----------



## penny lane

Estj?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Aloof IxFP.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Estp


----------



## Belrose

I thought "INFP" yet lo and behold, the user's type matches! It's the quirky, colorful sense of style that gave me the INFP vibe.


----------



## Cbyermen

Istp.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfj


----------



## selena87

cool ESTJ


----------



## keiralexa

Intp


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Intj


----------



## Innogen

Isfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Kawaii desu ne~
*cough*
Ehm, IxFP?


----------



## raskoolz

Istp


----------



## desinys

INTP. Could be an INFP as well but it's kind of ruthless so I'll go with INTP.


----------



## Lunaena

Playful ISFP.


----------



## effenelle

IxFP


----------



## desinys

Enfp


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Isfp.


----------



## Convex

ISFP vibes, maybe because of Lara Croft.


----------



## fuliajulia

Istp


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

ESFP. You just know that horn is blown with more enthusiasm than anything else


----------



## keiralexa

Unicorn? fairies? Crystal wand?....INFP! 
I wonder why Kim jung un though?


----------



## Athesis

Enfp


----------



## MaskedNicci

INFJ. Because tears. And I'm not 100% sure if it's meant to be Christ, but it looks like a weeping Christ.


----------



## Courtalort

ISFP bc the general feeling of it is Fi, but with a sharper edge than INFP would have.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estp lol


----------



## Innogen

Oooh, how attractive. Either ISFP or ESFP.


----------



## Ninjaws

ISFx


----------



## Caelestis

Everyone knows lions are virtually synonymous with ENTJs of course.


----------



## Ninjaws

Caelestis said:


> Everyone knows lions are virtually synonymous with ENTJs of course.


The amusing thing is, when choosing images I rarely look at what it looks like. All I care about is how it looks and how it makes me feel. The lion has a warmth to it and the orange goes nicely with the black.

Same thing with the dragon. The colours go nicely together, it has a powerful feeling to it and it looks sharp. 

Also, ISTP because warrior?


----------



## Moya

I'd go with ESTP.


----------



## Courtalort

ISTP bc expression and I always correlate smoking and ISTPs.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Infj


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Intp


----------



## Fern

She looks like an ENFJ 4w3 so/sp to me.


----------



## Innogen

Oooh, how intriguing. I'd say xNFP.


----------



## Moya

Isfp.


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## westlose

Very sensory oriented picture. Objective senses → Se. And the owl has an aggressive but funny look. It conveys Introverted feeling.
I would say ESFP.


----------



## Cesspool

IxFJ


----------



## raskoolz

Entj


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTP because madness.


----------



## Lunaena

ESTJ because of the challenging look in their eyes.


----------



## mushr00m

Intuitive because it's not a very photographically detailed picture. And something Fi dom about it and your signature says INXP so INFP.


----------



## mushr00m

Ninjaws said:


> ENTP because madness.


INTP because quite a few INTP's have owls in their avatar.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Istj


----------



## malphigus

ExTJ. Probably ESTJ.


----------



## Innogen

I'd say INFJ.


----------



## malphigus

:kitteh:

ENFJ.


----------



## MissMismatch

ESTP. Maybe.


----------



## WarMoose

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## WarMoose

Intj


----------



## ShrekisLove

Intp


----------



## TheIsrafil

Enfp.


----------



## keiralexa

I immediately thought 'a thinking type'  Intx


----------



## BroNerd

Esfp


----------



## Adena

Infp


----------



## constantlyfantasizing

Hm... calculating, somewhat bitchy, fashionable... ISFP.
(I probably completely miscalculated... oops?)


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfj


----------



## SpaceVulpes

Entj


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Intj


----------



## piano

Intj


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Istj


----------



## piano

enfp


----------



## NurseCat

Esfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfj


----------



## constantlyfantasizing

Istp


----------



## piscesfish

Isfj


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Infp


----------



## piano

Infp


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Isfp


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFP

That's adorable.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

INFJ

Thank you very much


----------



## NurseCat

ENFP, seconding that's adorable


----------



## bohemianx

Infp


----------



## TapudiPie

I would say INTP because Sherlock but most people that glorify BBC Sherlock on Tumblr are IxxJ's shooo
INTJ!


----------



## dracula

INFP? I get this vibe from it


----------



## orbit

EXTP? I though ESTJ for some reason at first but then I stared at it.


----------



## TapudiPie

ESFJ
You seem nice yes


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## westlose

I don't really know exactly why, but I would say INTJ


----------



## dracula

I'd say INTJ?


----------



## Ninjaws

Has that Ti fibe, yet also the bright lights.
ESTP.


----------



## anakmager

No idea who that is but it looks like some sort of badass ancient warrior (?). So ISTP


----------



## piscesfish

Looks ENTP c:


----------



## The Doctor

Infp


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## Innogen

ExTJ, leaning towards ESTJ.


----------



## Courtalort

ISFP-you can see Fi, and the way the colors meld and with the wash of light over it all, I get Se.


----------



## anakmager

Looks like an ISTP supervillain


----------



## Lunaena

ESTP. Se-dom.


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Either ENTJ or ESTP


----------



## Lunaena

Esfp.


----------



## Ausserirdische

IxFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP


----------



## bohemianx

Infj.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Infj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Istp


----------



## JusticeBreaker

Isfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Enfp


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Istp


----------



## anakmager

I have no idea but I've always wanted to be a slug

so INFP


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

Cesc Fabregas as a wizard.... ENFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Courtalort

Today, it strikes me as ISFP. 
Strong-but much softer. Washed out color.


----------



## Ninjaws

CourtneyJD said:


> Today, it strikes me as ISFP.
> Strong-but much softer. Washed out color.


I generally only look at the warmth/feeling it gives off. With this one I particularly like the detailed armor and the warm light that comes from behind. 

*Skipmeeeh*


----------



## aendern

Your avatar gives me an Si/Ne axis vibe due to the fantastical and surrealist elements. 

The staunchness of the figure makes me assume a TJ preference. Like an ISTJ.

@CourtneyJD The photo immediately made me think ENTP. It's just so random and haphazard like the typical Ne brain. But somehow still put-together and logical. It doesn't have the same Feeling vibes that you see in the avatars that ENFPs tend to adorn themselves with.

The fantastical nature of it makes me think Si/Ne axis as opposed to Se/Ni axis.



^(basing these analyses on the avatars alone, just as the thread suggests to do)


----------



## Raven Tea

Istj :laughing: At least upon first glance. Could also be an INTP with a sense of humor (face looks amused, and then there's the photo shop blush).


----------



## Ninjaws

The avatar looks like a bad omen (Ni), ominous and grim (fits INTJ better than INFJ). INTJ.


----------



## Ren_in_the_rain

It reminds me of WarCraft. It's also remotely Minotaur-esque.

It hides it's eyes but is still fairly aggressive in posture.

INTJ or INTP?


----------



## NoShxtSherlock

IxFJ?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ren_In_The_Rain: INTP because I think of them as eldritch philosophers of doom who just want to sit back and observe how the universe ends. Or possibly help it along if they're in need of some goddamn peace and quiet.

NoShxtSherlok: ENTP. That's... kind of a busy avatar. Kind of a strain to look at, really.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## keiralexa

Isfp or infp...gazing off into a distance pensively yet it feels dreamy at the same time  

Oh I realised I posted right after the previous user. The above is for Tetsuo Shima.
Anyway AlanMonTap: istp or intp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ESFP party girl.


----------



## Courtalort

ISTP. 
Fit cyborg? (I can't actually quite tell xD)


----------



## Ninjaws

Entp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Entj


----------



## KingAndrew

Entj


----------



## westlose

Enfp


----------



## PrinceBean

Istj


----------



## Ninjaws

Istp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infj


----------



## bleghc

Si dom, still ISFJ. Maybe INFx too.


----------



## ShrekisLove

Estp


----------



## Ghostsoul

Enfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Entj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Derpy ESFP


----------



## AlanMonTap

Fi


----------



## AlanMonTap

*infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This time, I'll go with ENFP.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Either INTJ or ISTP.


----------



## Schizoid

Intp.


----------



## m.e.

Schizoid said:


> Intp.


ISFP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

ISFP 4w3?


----------



## m.e.

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> ISFP 4w3?


INFJ 2w1👼🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sava Saevus

What is this, a picture for ants? :th_o:

ESFP


----------



## keiralexa

Intp


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Enfj


----------



## AlpineSandow

Infp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

alpinesandow said:


> infp


estp?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

anony231 said:


> estp?


f--- the system!


----------



## AlpineSandow

Infp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

AlpineSandow said:


> Infp


exxp?


----------



## AlpineSandow

Enfj?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Stop looking at the type under my name!

F--- you, I don't care what your type is. How's that?


----------



## AlpineSandow

ISFP (It was actually a guess...)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

That's right, respect my authority.

ESTP


----------



## AlpineSandow

ENTJ
K den.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I want you to kneel, and kiss my shoe, and then stay there for ten minutes. 

Okay then, 

ESFP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

CloudySkies said:


> That's right, respect my authority.
> 
> ESTP


Your avatar is IxFP, leaning more on the ISFP side though


----------



## Tsubaki

INFJ (Although according to the color scheme, it could be a bit ISTJ-ish, the motive is very iconic for an intuitive feeler ^^)


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

tsubaki said:


> infj (although according to the color scheme, it could be a bit istj-ish, the motive is very iconic for an intuitive feeler ^^)


etj


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp

Long live the king! >


----------



## whoameye

Estp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

whoameye said:


> Estp


infx


----------



## whoameye

anony231 said:


> infx


Esfj


----------



## bleghc

IxFJ


----------



## Ninjaws

Intp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Estp


----------



## whoameye

Entp


----------



## Glory

eye en teepee


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

whoameye: INFP.

Glory: ESTP. And yes, I saw that movie.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Isfj


----------



## Ninjaws

Infp


----------



## Meltboy

Ninjaws

Hmmmm... tough one.

INFP? (I really couldn't type that picture)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Estj


----------



## Ninjaws

ESFP. Is that you in the picture?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Maebe


----------



## Schizoid

ISFP

And nice picture btw. I love how your avatar gives off this otherworldly feeling roud:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Schizoid said:


> ISFP
> 
> And nice picture btw. I love how your avatar gives off this otherworldly feeling roud:


Really? she's at a rave with her arms around an amp, everyone is probably high, lol

ooootttheerWWooOrdly


isfj


----------



## keiralexa

Oooo Caroline from Vampire Diaries

Maybe INTJ


----------



## westlose

Ethics, but no emotions expressed.
Sensing oriented picture.

ISFP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

IxTP?


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfp


----------



## ShadowsRunner

keiralexa said:


> Oooo Caroline from Vampire Diaries
> 
> Maybe INTJ


You ruined my life I hate you!


----------



## Harizu

Isfp


----------



## Ninjaws

Istj


----------



## Fire Away

Estp


----------



## Sava Saevus

ISFP.

You confirmed it with your sig.


----------



## Ninjaws

Ti


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

ixtj or maybe estj idk


----------



## keiralexa

GhostShadow said:


> You ruined my life I hate you!


Opps?? :hugs:

here’s a cute grooving penguin as an apology 
enguin: 

anony231: ENTP or INTP?


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## gfuzzy

Istp


----------



## whoameye

Esfp


----------



## ShadowsRunner

keiralexa said:


> Opps?? :hugs:
> 
> here’s a cute grooving penguin as an apology
> enguin:
> 
> anony231: ENTP or INTP?


Yes, you have made it up to me now, I excitedly accepted your apology.

Hug me, hug me all over.


isfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

GhostShadow said:


> Yes, you have made it up to me now, I excitedly accepted your apology.
> 
> Hug me, hug me all over.
> 
> 
> isfp


infx


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfj


----------



## Ausserirdische

xSTP


----------



## Sefii

Intj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Sefii said:


> Intj


isxp


----------



## Energumen

enfp


----------



## anakmager

Infp


----------



## overlordofpizza

Estp


----------



## Fenty

Intp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

PoliticallyIncorrect said:


> Intp


esfj


----------



## Dorkus

Probably INFJ - an avatar of poetic justice would be appealing to an INFJ.

Although possibly INTJ - from the darkness of the irony...not sure


----------



## AlanMonTap

Isfp...


----------



## westlose

Entj


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Enfp


----------



## Kintsugi

Infj


----------



## moodindica

Isfp


----------



## bleghc

Intj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

moodindica said:


> Isfp


ixfp


----------



## funambulist44

Inxj


----------



## Aulredigon

Infp


----------



## TimeWillTell

Infj


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Estp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Istp


----------



## overlordofpizza

Intj


----------



## lady_mojave

Intp


----------



## keiralexa

intp


----------



## Lunaena

Enfj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Infj


----------



## lady_mojave

Esfp


----------



## anaraqueen

intp


----------



## overlordofpizza

Enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​INTx


----------



## Innogen

Very INTJ.


----------



## keiralexa

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Enfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Infp


----------



## anakmager

perfectly INTP, right down to the username


----------



## bleghc

Entp


----------



## 124567

Infj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Infj


----------



## Lunaena

Istp.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Infj


----------



## keiralexa

Very much infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esfp


----------



## tnarja

Infp.


----------



## overlordofpizza

INTx


----------



## Lunaena

ESxP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Istp?


----------



## bleghc

That profile pic seems like the epitome of the charismatic and dashing hero that comes in and saves the lives of hundreds of villagers. ENFJ! If not, ESFJ would be second guess.


----------



## lady_mojave

Isfp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## gfuzzy

INTP really :3


----------



## Sinister

Entp


----------



## lady_mojave

INFJ obvi


----------



## Innogen

Looks kinda INTP.


----------



## tnarja

Infp.


----------



## Korpasov

@tnarja ISTP


----------



## anakmager

Estp


----------



## Courtalort

Enfp


----------



## AuroraLight

Intp


----------



## Vast Silence

@AuroraLight ISFP


----------



## AlanMonTap

Intp


----------



## Courtalort

Isfp/intj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

tnarja said:


> Enfx.


inxj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Entj


----------



## overlordofpizza

INxJ leaning towards T.


----------



## ponyjoyride

Well, that avatar is just too INTP.


----------



## Miss_Mochaccino

Definitely NF...considering the Alice in Wonderland reference, I would go with INFP.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

esfj


----------



## Innogen

Very elegant and traditional. ISxJ.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Classy INFP


* *




:kitteh:


----------



## Courtalort

Se or Ne with Ti.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Estj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Enfj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

AlanMonTap said:


> Estj


YaY, new friend!

I love how you limited yourself only on the avatar, and I think it makes perfect sense 

INTJ for you though


----------



## Fluctuate

WikiRevolution said:


> YaY, new friend!
> 
> I love how you limited yourself only on the avatar, and I think it makes perfect sense
> 
> INTJ for you though


Totally ISFJ.



Juuuuust kidding!

Your avatar does look ENTP to me; maybe ESTJ?


----------



## TimeWillTell

dogshavesillynames said:


> Totally ISFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Juuuuust kidding!
> 
> Your avatar does look ENTP to me; maybe ESTJ?


ESTJ are my fav troll's target 

INFJ?


----------



## Fluctuate

WikiRevolution said:


> ESTJ are my fav troll's target
> 
> INFJ?


More than ESFJs?? 

Oh, are you guessing my type?
that's a secret, shhhh


----------



## TimeWillTell

dogshavesillynames said:


> More than ESFJs??
> 
> Oh, are you guessing my type?
> that's a secret, shhhh


ESTJ! For sure!


----------



## InnocentlyFreeFeelings

Um....Estp?


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Infp.


----------



## AstroCat

Istj


----------



## Gypsy

esfp


----------



## Courtalort

Infp


----------



## Miss Prince

Estj


----------



## TapudiPie

Entj


----------



## Ksara

Infp


----------



## westlose

Infp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Infj.


----------



## anakmager

Istp


----------



## desecrationsmile

Hi. that guy looks ENTJ


----------



## Classic

Infj


----------



## anakmager

I don't know why but most anime characters seem ENFP to me


----------



## tnarja

Entp.


----------



## LarryL

Intp


----------



## SpaceVulpes

Isfp


----------



## Innogen

Charismatic ENFJ


----------



## bleghc

An INFP that feels misunderstood, or INFJ. Leaning towards INFP. ^^


----------



## AlanMonTap

Isfp.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

AlanMonTap said:


> Isfp.


isxp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfj


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Definitely INFP.


----------



## Capellia

Entj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Capellia said:


> Entj


xntp , @jennalee i have nonexistant Si


----------



## Ninjaws

Esfj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ninjaws said:


> Esfj


i know you're isfp but your avatar is so estj..


----------



## SpaceVulpes

Esfp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Mangofruit said:


> Esfp


ixtj


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Esfj.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

SpottedTurtle said:


> Esfj.


infx


----------



## Lunaena

Esfp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

That's an incredibly hard one 

I thought of some NT fan of sc-fi with decent Si so ENTJ or some extraverted SF judger, ESFJ. And I m probably completely wrong 

Damn!


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> That's an incredibly hard one
> 
> I thought of some NT fan of sc-fi with decent Si so ENTJ or some extraverted SF judger, ESFJ. And I m probably completely wrong
> 
> Damn!


ENTP that can sometimes be mistaken for ESTP


----------



## bleghc

ENTP, or at least some sort of Ne dom/aux.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Arwen Undomiel said:


> Isfj


ixxj


----------



## KevinHeaven

xxxx lol


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfp


----------



## MrQuestion

Intj.


----------



## Adena

Estp


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Gray Romantic said:


> Estp


esfj


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

anony231 said:


> esfj


Prolly ENFP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

SpectrumOfThought said:


> Prolly ENFP.


xntp


----------



## Energumen

ENTP...Your avatar matches your personality well.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFP, same compliment for you


----------



## Noise

xNTP.


----------



## fuliajulia

Isfp


----------



## Innogen

ESTP. Play dat trombone!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entp


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTj


----------



## anakmager

ISFP, chill and laidback


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Istp


----------



## narawithherthought

Intj.


----------



## tnarja

Infp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

intj


----------



## stiletto

Textbook ENTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

Classical ENTJ


----------



## AlanMonTap

Enciclopedia ENTP.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Intj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Hilariously INTJ! <3


----------



## AlanMonTap

<3 <3 <3
My partner in crime, ENTP.
I can feel the love tonight.


----------



## Aulredigon

AlanMonTap said:


> <3 <3 <3
> My partner in crime, ENTP.
> I can feel the love tonight.


Stop stealing my boyfriend. He's mine! Mr ENTJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

Kremy said:


> Stop stealing my boyfriend. He's mine! Mr ENTJ


360° of Pure Love Mr INTP, deal with it <3


----------



## Simpson17866

Nope, ISFP


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

intj


----------



## fuliajulia

The classical ENTP prankster.


----------



## tnarja

Infp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTp


----------



## Courtalort

Today I'm thinking ESFP.
Truly, your avatar is very versatile.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENTP because Quentin Tarantino and bananas.


----------



## WhyShouldEye

I was going to say ISTP initially, but I changed my mind to ISTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

WhyShouldEye said:


> I was going to say ISTP initially, but I changed my mind to ISTJ.


Just out of curiosity, what has prompted you to say that? My P/J is about 50-50 when I think about it so, you are not wrong either way.


----------



## WhyShouldEye

LuvGen said:


> Just out of curiosity, what has prompted you to say that? My P/J is about 50-50 when I think about it so, you are not wrong either way.


Well, the grain of the picture made me think S and the subject matter made me think T. I thought ISTP due to the fire and the movement, but, after thinking about it, the art style indicated a "warmer" and more internal feeling than that, which made me change my mind. The picture feels "safe" if that makes sense, despite the chaos.


----------



## Courtalort

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Isfj^-1


----------



## anakmager

still ISFP


----------



## BlackFandango

^entp


----------



## Courtalort

Isfp


----------



## AlanMonTap

Entp.


----------



## Innogen

ISxJ, probably ISTJ.


----------



## Ghostsoul

INFP, or possibly ISFP


----------



## fuliajulia

Istp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Esfp


----------



## Courtalort

Intj.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Entp


----------



## keiralexa

Infp


----------



## Wisteria

Isfp


----------



## 124567

Infp


----------



## LiLi.2797

Unknown Personality


----------



## TapudiPie

Entj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Infp


----------



## TapudiPie

INTJ cos Hannibal stereotype


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp


----------



## 124567

Intp


----------



## TapudiPie

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

IxFP leaning towards N


----------



## TapudiPie

ESTP cos' you look like a cool uncle type of person o-o


----------



## TimeWillTell

probably Pi-Je

Any IxFJ imo...Ni-Fe for my first guess, you INFJ?!

<3 For the compliment, first time I come across the "cool uncle" concept.


----------



## Punniez

WikiRevolution said:


> probably Pi-Je
> 
> Any IxFJ imo...Ni-Fe for my first guess, you INFJ?!
> 
> <3 For the compliment, first time I come across the "cool uncle" concept.


Cool uncle fits perfectly with your karaoking hobbies. Now if you just creeped on teenage girls, the persona would be complete. 

To the poster below, please type my absolutely cute and adorable little avatar.


----------



## Adena

Infp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Enfp


----------



## Ghostsoul

Intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Estp


----------



## lady_mojave

Istj


----------



## Miss Prince

Intj


----------



## stiletto

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Bored ENTJ? :shocked:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Entp


----------



## The_Wanderer

ISFJ. Huehuehue.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Esfp


----------



## Miss Prince

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@The_Wanderer Littlefinger? An ISFJ? :shocked:
@Miss Prince ENTJ with quite a bit of Seductive Finesse.


----------



## Miss Prince

Haha. Thank you, I can get behind that.
You are an INTJ through and through though. Dark, grimy, stoic. At least your avatar shows as much.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Dark and Derisive said:


> @_The_Wanderer_ Littlefinger? An ISFJ? :shocked:


Or maybe it's Littlefinger fangirls/boys that are typically the ISFJs...


----------



## myexplodingcat

ESTP

(glances up at type)

Close?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

The_Wanderer said:


> Or maybe it's Littlefinger fangirls/boys that are typically the ISFJs...


Because being a fan of a particular character is exclusive to a certain type...
@myexplodingcat That avatar is so INTP.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Dark and Derisive said:


> Because being a fan of a particular character is exclusive to a certain type...


No more than an avatar preference is, at least.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Estp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

ISTP, for some reason.


----------



## shameless

@Paranoid Android
Oh wow lol. 
Uh ISTP

Fuck she beat me (same guess tho)
@ScientiaOmnisEst
IXFP


----------



## 124567

Isfp


----------



## shameless

Havah said:


> Isfp


I think Snow White is ISFP (thats who it is)

I would type yours as INFJ not because it said that because it looks very INFJ


----------



## 124567

Cinnamon83 said:


> I think Snow White is ISFP (thats who it is)
> 
> I would type yours as INFJ not because it said that because it looks very INFJ


Good to know I look like my type :tongue:


----------



## Miss Prince

Intj


----------



## shameless

^ ENFP





Havah said:


> Good to know I look like my type :tongue:


What about my avatar now?


----------



## 124567

Cinnamon83 said:


> ^ ENFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about my avatar now?


That one looks more like ISTP, even INTJ.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Definitely INFJ.


----------



## orbit

Almost INTP


----------



## Courtalort

Isfj


----------



## anaraqueen

entp


----------



## stiletto

So ENFP


----------



## Courtalort

ESTJ. (Only bc that's Cersie's type xD)


----------



## Miss Prince

Entp


----------



## BlackFandango

Isfp


----------



## stiletto

infj


----------



## Innogen

*insert yet another RUBY ROSE MAKES ME QUESTION MY SEXUALITY comment here*

ESFP.


----------



## keiralexa

INFP without a doubt


----------



## WhyShouldEye

ENFP me thinks.


----------



## Fluctuate

INTP. Nice!


----------



## BlackFandango

ESFP, because PUPPY!


----------



## AlanMonTap

Enfj.


----------



## 124567

xNTJ


----------



## DM1703

Istj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Istj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Infj.


----------



## keiralexa

Estp


----------



## 124567

First time I'm called ISTJ :kitteh:

^ISFP


----------



## Ninjaws

Isfp


----------



## Wisteria

xSFP


----------



## with water

Infp


----------



## 124567

Very ENFJ haha ^^


----------



## VelvetRabbit

Infj.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Xxxx


----------



## SilentEye

infp


----------



## BlackFandango

Isfp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infj


----------



## Fern

Infp


----------



## 124567

Istp


----------



## SuedeSwede

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP 7w6 > 9w1 > 2w1 so/sx


----------



## Sava Saevus

xNTJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP 4w5 > 6w7 > 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Existential

ESFP was my first guess


----------



## Ghostsoul

Infj


----------



## Swelly

INFx


----------



## keiralexa

ENTP for sure


----------



## Ghostsoul

Esfp


----------



## Jessi Soares

I was about to type "INFP" before I even saw that is your type. So I will say INFP anyway x)


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ExFP


----------



## Existential

xNTP


----------



## Bel Esprit

INXP

But really any IN type. xD


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Enfp


----------



## Jessi Soares

Ixtj


----------



## Quernus

Inxj


----------



## BlueHawaii

Infp


----------



## Apple Pine

Esfp


----------



## Chompy

IxTJ


----------



## Existential

Infx


----------



## Mvs

Istj


----------



## keiralexa

Esfp...and I'm very wrong


----------



## Vermilion Bird

Isfj


----------



## Fluctuate

Inxx; Intj/Infp


----------



## Vermilion Bird

Enfp


----------



## keiralexa

Intj


----------



## AlanMonTap

Infj.


----------



## Existential

intj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Isfp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I think Kimblee is an ENTJ, so I'm going to say ENTJ.


----------



## keiralexa

Intp


----------



## Tsubaki

ISTP - don't ask why, it was just a vibe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESTJ 7w8 > 3w2 > 8w7 sx/so

EDIT: Said ESTP because I was looking at sig pic.


----------



## Chompy

Entp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Intp.


----------



## keiralexa

Estp


----------



## Chompy

Isfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INxJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INTP 9w8 > 5w6 > 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Sava Saevus

Intp


----------



## sugar_hiccup

Intj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Esfp


----------



## SuperShock911

Entj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP 8w9 > 3w4 > 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## 124567

'Determined', 'mind', 'chess'? Of course the opposite of ESFP :kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Had an INFJ vibe before, I m considering INFP too now, E4 Social Instinct Dominant


----------



## 124567

I always got more of an EN*F*P vibe from you :kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Havah said:


> I always got more of an EN*F*P vibe from you :kitteh:


That's because I am a sensible man INFJ <3


----------



## lolalalah

Your avatar looks ESTP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

You're just too ENTP


----------



## 124567

@WikiRevolution what the :laughing:

^^ENFP?

lol WikiRevolution we posted at the same time.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Havah said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=206682" target="_blank">WikiRevolution</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> what the :laughing:
> 
> ^^ENFP?
> 
> lol WikiRevolution we posted at the same time.


Probably


----------



## 124567

WikiRevolution said:


> Probably


:laughin:





listen to my favorite song :kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Havah said:


> :laughin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen to my favorite song :kitteh:


Damn for a second I thought it was a prayer in C, the programming language :/ But it's still a nice song :ball:

Wanna listen to one of my many fav songs?


----------



## 124567

WikiRevolution said:


> Damn for a second I thought it was a prayer in C, the programming language :/ But it's still a nice song :ball:
> 
> Wanna listen to one of my many fav songs?


:shocked: traumatized.

Ok start typing again :kitteh:


----------



## 66393

Istp


----------



## keiralexa

Very INFP. ...and I couldn't be any more wrong :carrot:


----------



## SevSevens

Infpish.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Entp


----------



## SevSevens

paranoid android said:


> entp


istp.


----------



## SuperShock911

Esfj.


----------



## TimeWillTell

intp


----------



## Lunaena

Your avatar has always made me think any of the ExxP-types. Any of them. I'll go for ENTP, this time.


----------



## nevraxis

infx


----------



## Chompy

isfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

That is an awesome avatar.

ISTJ.


----------



## Pillars of Creation

ESxJ. Maybe ESTJ (like you), but it seems to be more ESFJ in my opinion.


----------



## piano

INTP because sheldon


----------



## Energumen

Enfp


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## SuperShock911

Istp.


----------



## 124567

Yeah ISTP fits ^^


----------



## TimeWillTell

An Si-bait :shocked:
What's your agenda INFJ?


----------



## SevSevens

Entp posing as ENFP.


----------



## jjcu

Infp I think.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENFP 6w7 so/sx


----------



## keiralexa

Big fat INTJ


----------



## gfuzzy

INFJ yes


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

keiralexa said:


> Big fat INTJ


My physique is insulted...

@gfuzzy INFP 964 so/sp


----------



## Lunaena

ISTJ, although the character in the film is not necessarily that type.


----------



## Determined mind

Isfp


----------



## Courtalort

I mean. INTJ. But I feel like that's too obvious, so I'm gonna go with ISTP. Just 'cause.


----------



## Goodwyn

isfp


----------



## Cesspool

infp


----------



## HandiAce

INTJ. The eye is watching you... or the future.... you must see....


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Estp.


----------



## 124567

ISTP..you just..don't come off as ESTJ ^^


----------



## TimeWillTell

Havah said:


> ISTP..you just..don't come off as ESTJ ^^


I caN't Focus aPpropriately :/ <3


----------



## Goodwyn

isfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

I m Not a Flinching Puppy


----------



## 124567

:laughing: perhaps he meant me :ball: playing piano = artistic..ISFP 'the artist' ^^

I still get ENXP-vibe from u. Btw what do you mean by can't focusing? :rolling: aaaaaaaaaah now I see! How could I not see..I'm a strong N why didn't I see! :sad: 

^^ Goodwyn's avatar looks INTJ..


----------



## keiralexa

*E*ager *N*efarious *T*roll *P*uppy (Opps we posted at the same time, this is for WikiRevoloution)

Havah: hmmm *I*ntimate *S*i*N*cere *F*riendly *P*recious rainbows? Maybe ISFP or INFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

keiralexa said:


> *E*ager *N*efarious *T*roll *P*uppy (Opps we posted at the same time, this is for WikiRevoloution)
> 
> Havah: hmmm *I*ntimate *S*i*N*cere *F*riendly *P*recious rainbows? Maybe ISFP or INFP


I Need to F... Jeeezusss!


----------



## Cesspool

ExTP.


----------



## GoGirl786

Isfp


----------



## TimeWillTell

scarI NighT JusticiaR <3


----------



## GoGirl786

WikiRevolution said:


> scarI NighT JusticiaR <3


I see what you did there.

ENTP


----------



## Panic

Istp


----------



## tnarja

Enfp.

Wysłane z mojego LG-P760 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sava Saevus

Xntj


----------



## bleghc

Gonna go with INFP, assuming they're not frustrated with said animal. Which, in the case of the latter, I'd assume INTP. Because we all know that INTPs' are spiritually dead weeaboo animal-hating sickos. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

(I'm only joking, I love you guys.)


----------



## 124567

Isfj


----------



## bleghc

Isfp


----------



## Kamfeth

Infj


----------



## Ghostsoul

Intp


----------



## Determined mind

Infp


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intj


----------



## keiralexa

INTPish


----------



## Kamfeth

Infj


----------



## Ausserirdische

Intp


----------



## Angina Jolie

Intp


----------



## GoGirl786

Infp


----------



## Kamfeth

Istp


----------



## sicksadworlds

Infj


----------



## GoGirl786

Istj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP or INTJ


----------



## SuperShock911

Esfj


----------



## SilentEye

istj


----------



## HisPar

How does this work if your username has you type right under it?


----------



## Ausserirdische

IxFP

Damn ninja

ESFP


----------



## Kamfeth

Isfp


----------



## keiralexa

Very Very INTJ


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Istj.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun.

Entj


----------



## Kamfeth

Infp


----------



## SuperShock911

INFx


----------



## keiralexa

Istp


----------



## SilentEye

intp


----------



## raskoolz

Isfp


----------



## Amadis

infp


----------



## bleghc

An INFP that just wants to be loved.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Intp


----------



## Kitsune Love

ISTP, maybe INTP


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

anything te dom, extj


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSFP.


----------



## watcherofthestars

Agreeing with @hypoglycemia – ExTJ.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

watcherofthestars said:


> Agreeing with @hypoglycemia – ExTJ.


infx


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Tsubaki

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xNTJ.


----------



## keiralexa

Entj


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

keiralexa said:


> Entj


infx


----------



## Tsubaki

IxFP - maybe rather ISFP...


----------



## Chompy

TWENTY ONE PILOTS!OHMYGODOHMYGODD

*cough*

Infp?
@Ray1500


----------



## Chompy

double post


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxJ.


----------



## Courtalort

ExTJ


----------



## Atarah Derek

Esfp


----------



## Son of Mercury

INFj...

the coin is fucking superior.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTProbably as much as everything else, soooooo versatile <3


----------



## Plumedoux

ENFP ! Look like a guy who like pizza thinking about the sense of life.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Plumedoux said:


> ENFP ! Look like a guy who like pizza thinking about the sense of life.


Almost  <3

It's not Pizza though, it's written "Pils And Love" <3 IFNP <3


----------



## Plumedoux

*Pizza and Love sounds better :happy:


----------



## Groovy

INFP for sure


----------



## Chompy

ESxP


----------



## Kitsune Love

ENTP
All ENTP's have bear summons! This one just happens to be the ENTP king and therefore he has a giant bear.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfp


----------



## Courtalort

Something wistful Si...perhaps an ISTJ with good access to Fi.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Estp


----------



## TimeWillTell

The name was NTFS but the avatar makes it INTJ <3


----------



## Innogen

Gives off an ENFP vibe.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Enfp


----------



## Tsubaki

INxP... I really like that avatar, btw ^^


----------



## Philathea

Entp


----------



## TimeWillTell

esfj


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Enfp


----------



## Thirface

INTx
my guess would be INTP, because it seems so random ...
Good Luck with my Avatar, though :/


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Thirdface said:


> INTx
> my guess would be INTP, because it seems so random ...
> Good Luck with my Avatar, though :/


IxTP because you don't even have an avatar or sig so I'm assuming that you're too lazy to upload them or + lack of Fi and therefore the need for self-expression?


----------



## orbit

Infp


----------



## Vanzell

Isfp


----------



## Innogen

I think dragons symbolize Ni somewhat. However I don't get a Fe vibe from them. So probably INTJ.


----------



## orbit

Enfp(?)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INxP.


----------



## Energumen

Estp.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

INFj.


----------



## Amadis

Entj


----------



## keiralexa

*Me*: What are you doing?

*Avatar*: Oh just casually shopping for faces *flips brochure page*

*Me*: Hmm…are you aiming for a visage that would bear some semblance to *insert name of hot as hell celebrity/idolised painter/supermodel*? 

*Me*:…Or maybe an ensemble of features that would give anyone who gazes upon your face a good indication of the badass personality which is the pearl of your purchased shell??roud:

*Avatar*: I’m spoilt for choice. I mean, this brochure might as well be a freaking history textbook! This nose is amazing! And so’s this! That too. Ooo check this one out! You’ll definitely look horrid in this one. But I’ll look great with it. 

*Me*: My feelings! Butchered. *feigns a gasp*

*Avatar*: And dude, no shell reflects the type of pearl (or lack thereof) it hides. But what type of personality do I have anyway?

*Me*: Heh you should know better than I do. _But could you perhaps be an ENTP?_


----------



## Plumedoux

Daynerys she's an INFJ, idealism and goal oriented. She always want justice more than mercy but with a rigid view of morality.


----------



## Wishful

ISFJ... that looks about right.


----------



## Philathea

ENTP 7w6


----------



## fuliajulia

oh god, you're scaring me with the smiling children... ESFJ


----------



## stiletto

Isfj


----------



## raskoolz

Entj


----------



## bibliobibuli

Entp


----------



## keiralexa

Esfp?


----------



## sharxbyte

Still new at this whole typing thing, but I believe the lack of an avatar would suggest an introvert who isn't particularly particular about external projections of self image. So NT?

INTx


----------



## Panic

ISFP or INTP?


----------



## madchuckle

ENFJ? (still a newbie at this lol)


----------



## overlordofpizza

Enfp


----------



## Philathea

Intp


----------



## Amy

xxFP


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

ESFP.

Anything dealing with frozen is pretty damn Se-Fi to me.


----------



## Zyranne

Infp


----------



## Wishful

Isfp


----------



## keiralexa

Esfj


----------



## yellowtoccata

Infp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xSTJ.


----------



## Philathea

Estp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ISFj.


----------



## IdealisticIntrovert

Entp.


----------



## Energumen

Esfp.


----------



## Gurpy

Isfp


----------



## Sava Saevus

Xxxx


----------



## keiralexa

Isfp


----------



## TwistedMuses

Usually Khaleesi is either INFJ or INFP first choice of avatar, just an observation.

I'd say INFP.


----------



## Chompy

INxP


----------



## Tsubaki

ISxJ


----------



## yellowtoccata

Entj


----------



## Empatyczna

Isfj


----------



## Essx

Entp


----------



## yellowtoccata

Esfp


----------



## TwistedMuses

Isfj?


----------



## Blue Soul

Intp.


----------



## bleghc

INTP 5w6 > 9w8 > 3w4


----------



## Gurpy

Istj


----------



## SuperShock911

Intj.


----------



## Essx

Intp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ESFp.


----------



## briansen

Entj


----------



## keiralexa

Hard one. I'm guessing IxFP?


----------



## fuliajulia

Infj


----------



## SuperShock911

Isfp

Sent from my ADR930L using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWillTell

estp


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Isfp


----------



## keiralexa

Infj


----------



## Energumen

Infp


----------



## bleghc

Animals and a shit ton of Ne - ENFP.


----------



## Nick_

Worried, with lots of upsetting thoughts/feelings going on, depression prone. I'd go for INFP.


----------



## Jakuri

Going with ENTJ


----------



## aquasoul

IxFJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

estp


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Estp


----------



## SuperShock911

Intj.


----------



## briansen

Intp


----------



## Laylaw

Estp


----------



## TimeWillTell

isfj 1w9


----------



## keiralexa

Easily INTP  Quirky and somewhat satirical humour. 

(ps. Took me a moment to grasp how a cat and a car could get me a pancake (?) Like should I take my kitty along with the aim of embezzling a complimentary stack of pancakes by enchanting the waitress with its adorable furriness? Train my cat into a strictly-only-pancakes burglar? Then I realised the cat IS the pancake after getting squished into one by a car. oh.)


----------



## TimeWillTell

keiralexa said:


> Easily INTP  Quirky and somewhat satirical humour.
> 
> (ps. Took me a moment to grasp how a cat and a car could get me a pancake (?) Like should I take my kitty along with the aim of embezzling a complimentary stack of pancakes by enchanting the waitress with its adorable furriness? Train my cat into a strictly-only-pancakes burglar? Then I realised the cat IS the pancake after getting squished into one by a car. oh.)


Cat + Car = Pancake cuz in French _Quatre-Quarts_ is the name of Poundcake, whose ingredients distribution is equal in volume, 1/4 butter, 1/4 sugar, 1/4 flour, & eggs.  It's commonly pronounced *CatCar* 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pound_cake

INFJ, cuz I don't know :happy:


----------



## IncX

Infj for keiralexa. Avatar looks like daenarys (game of thrones) ... she seems infj to me.


----------



## Exquisitor

ESTP. I dunno what the guy's doing there, but it looks bold and outdoorsy, and those colours are really sporty.


----------



## briansen

Intp


----------



## TimeWillTell

IxFP S > N


----------



## fuliajulia

excellent(p)


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Esfp


----------



## fuliajulia

The INTP-y-est


----------



## sometimes

Enfp


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## fuliajulia

Isfp


----------



## Owtoo

Enfj?


----------



## Laylaw

Infj


----------



## TimeWillTell

Well, I said ISFJ 1w9 first, realized wasn't the best...
Also, fwiw, I m not sure I came across any ISTP with 8w7 enneatype. So I have to really guess. Imo, you give more of a Ti-aux vibe cuz you twist things nicely  => ExTP, N > S ^^


----------



## sometimes

intj


----------



## Apple Pine

Infp


----------



## SuperShock911

Intp.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Apple Pine

Entj


----------



## TimeWillTell

^ yeah, I started to think that too about him/her 
INTJ


----------



## Philathea

Istj


----------



## fuliajulia

ENFP, no INFP would express that much enthusiasm. :tongue:


----------



## atarulum

Infj


----------



## keiralexa

Intj?


----------



## Exquisitor

Esfp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Dat siggy 

Te-Ti mixture  I ll go midway in your direction for now, ENTJ.


----------



## Treckasec

That kid means business. ISTJ.


----------



## Dania

Estj


----------



## fuliajulia

hella ENFP


----------



## stiletto

Isfj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

all your avatars are ENTJ's.


----------



## stiletto

Sporadic Aura said:


> all your avatars are ENTJ's.


xD LOL Not all, but thanks.

entp


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Estp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Entj


----------



## SuperShock911

Infp.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

IxTJ


----------



## keiralexa

Hella ENTP or maybe even ESTP


----------



## SarSedge

A strong vibe of INFJ


----------



## Nick_

Strong INTP


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

Esfp


----------



## Uncouth Angel

Hmmm, INTJ?


----------



## SuperShock911

Infj.


----------



## keiralexa

pipes that go on for years? machinery and tanks? Excuse my stereotyping arse... but ISTP :lemo:


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

IxTJ 1w9 > 5w6 > 3w4 sp/so


----------



## TimeWillTell

istj


----------



## fuliajulia

Estj


----------



## aubreyospaghettio

intp


----------



## RaisinKG

IxTJ because Death the Kid


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Istp


----------



## Doccium

Infj. Definitely.


----------



## Marshy

INxx cant get much further after that.
Probs INFJ and I dont know what caused me to come to that conclusion (hint: 4 letters above avatar)


----------



## compulsiverambler

Painfully INTP.


----------



## Doccium

Estp.


----------



## Philathea

INTx


----------



## Bitterself

IxFP


----------



## Marshy

Infp


----------



## skykiller

INTx


----------



## compulsiverambler

Entj


----------



## aubreyospaghettio

lol enfp


----------



## crashnebula

ESTP? :kitteh:


----------



## Doccium

Esfj.


----------



## peatchy

intj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philathea

Infp


----------



## apsis

Infj


----------



## AtomicalEntropy

Istj


----------



## leictreon

Intj?


----------



## SheWolf

@Xyte

Hmm. ISTP.


----------



## Alpha Centauri

ISFP, or ISTP


----------



## SheWolf

Owls always make me think INTP. Lol.


----------



## Eset

@SheWolf
ISFP.
Because why not.


----------



## SheWolf

@narcissistic

Close! Lol. I'll give you INFP or ENFP.


----------



## with water

Definitely a moral relativist.


----------



## Angra Mainyu

Even deeper.


----------



## Eset

@SheWolf
I've just got a big hollow heart. @with water
With water comes with society.
ENFP for sure.


----------



## RaisinKG

Shrek


----------



## Eset

Dolphin.


----------



## leictreon

INFJ, it seems


----------



## Xyte

Infp


----------



## SheWolf

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## compulsiverambler

Intj


----------



## Eset

Everyone Noot To Pingu.


----------



## Lacy

INxP


----------



## celestica

Ixfj


----------



## peatchy

xsfj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compulsiverambler

Infp


----------



## Lacy

intp


----------



## Eset

Unorthodox.


----------



## Azazel

Isfp


----------



## Alpha Centauri

INFP or J


----------



## Bitterself

INTJ.....and I know that I am an INFP.


----------



## SheWolf

Sad ENFJ.


----------



## Sava Saevus

I(n/s)fp


----------



## RaisinKG

Edgy INTP


----------



## Sava Saevus

flourine said:


> Edgy INTP


The clothes are quite sharp, thank you for noticing. :wink:

Pixellated INFJ


----------



## Alpha Centauri

Estj


----------



## Lacy

INxJ


----------



## Hecky Mr Bones

Intj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infj


----------



## Quernus

hmmm INTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## throughtheroses

Intj


----------



## Alpha Centauri

Isfp


----------



## compulsiverambler

Owl = Ni
Cute owl = INFJ


----------



## Lelu

Intp


----------



## INFJenNiFer

My answer's still the same: ENTP. 

Good luck typing my avatar.


----------



## Serpent

Infj


----------



## GoosePeelings

Istp


----------



## autsdraws

Enfj


----------



## Eset

ISTP.
For shits and giggles.
Am I not hilarious?


----------



## autsdraws

Truly, my avatar gives off such an ISTP vibe.
Hm...ISFP.


----------



## Eset

autsdraws said:


> Truly, my avatar gives off such an ISTP vibe.
> Hm...ISFP.


Btw why do you have mud on your t-shirt?


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Btw why do you have mud on your t-shirt?


Playing with a Reefblower.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Playing with a Reefblower.


Good kek.


----------



## Energumen

Infp


----------



## Alpha Centauri

Infp


----------



## autsdraws

Infp


----------



## invisible woman

Infp

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

ESTJ

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Dapadap


----------



## RaisinKG

hi INFP


----------



## Eset

I'm not an INFP, I'm an ENTP. OMG, get it right mom.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> I'm not an INFP, I'm an ENTP. OMG, get it right mom.


hi INFP


----------



## Sava Saevus

Infj


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Silent Theory

Enfp


----------



## compulsiverambler

INFx


----------



## RaisinKG

ESTP are you hungry? i am. I wonder whats for dinner


----------



## Philathea

Estp


----------



## Serpent

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

lol ISTP


----------



## leictreon

Definitely INFP


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Cute animals and soft colors? INFP.


----------



## Eset

*I* don't *F*ucking know *P*.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Cute anime girl is INFP.


----------



## Bitterself

Ni dominant, maybe INFJ.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Isfp.

EDIT: ISFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

hi ENFJ


----------



## WorkENTP

Infp


----------



## SheWolf

Yeah, only an ENTP would have such a ridiculous avatar. Lol.


----------



## huhh

ESFP with adequate conctact with shadow functions (INFJ) or maybe the other way around, both perspectives are faulty IMO.

srsly it really feels like Se + N in action. Both kinda equally


----------



## Bitterself

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

SheWolf said:


> Yeah, only an ENTP would have such a ridiculous avatar. Lol.


a friend of mine taught me that people who work hard are always rewarded!


----------



## huhh

ENTP or ESTP i'd say. pretty great avatar and/or person behind it


----------



## Sava Saevus

Istj


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## leictreon

Oh my, Azalea (or @Niha ) is cute 

INFP-


----------



## SheWolf

Enfp


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## INFJenNiFer

INFP. 

Waaait. Is that... Hatsune Miku?


----------



## Serpent

Infp


----------



## Lacy

INTJ @INFJennifer it's Ciel Phantomhive (black butler)


----------



## Eset

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Hi.


----------



## Quernus

intj


----------



## SheWolf

Infp.


----------



## RaisinKG

Cute ISFP


----------



## Lacy

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## Eset

Cat.


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

xNTJ


----------



## leictreon

IxFP


----------



## Lacy

Infp


----------



## SheWolf

I'm gonna be biased since I know that's Ciel lol. But pure vibe type I would say ISFP.


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Serpent

ENTP. Jesus, you're always here.


----------



## RaisinKG

Serpent said:


> ENTP. Jesus, you're always here.


ikr a friend of mine here even referred to me as Omnipresent and Omniscient lol


----------



## Lacy

flourine said:


> ikr a friend of mine here even referred to me as Omnipresent and Omniscient lol


Your friend is right
xNTP


----------



## MisterPerfect

Infj


----------



## Lacy

xNTJ


----------



## Eset

INFx


----------



## RaisinKG

INTP trying to pass off as being ENFP but secretly knowing that it's not gonna work

That reminds me of Rika.


----------



## Lacy

You again... i never know how should I type this picture. It seems very T, even if it could be INFP. The only thing that I see in this is N :frustrating:


----------



## RaisinKG

yea
so INFJ


----------



## Eset

Lacy Tears said:


> You again... i never know how should I type this picture. It seems very T, even if it could be INFP. The only thing that I see in this is N :frustrating:


Holy shit that avatar is hella cute.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Enfp.


----------



## Eset

I'm everything, don't bother with me.


----------



## leictreon

Infj


----------



## Azazel

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

infj


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Entp.


----------



## Lacy

INxJ


----------



## leictreon

Infp


----------



## Philathea

Enfj


----------



## Lacy

IxFP



Ken Ichijouji said:


> Are they fish? Or birds? Or... I don't know.
> 
> Proud, good looking fish... Hmmm..
> ENTJ?


It's a dead owl.


----------



## RaisinKG

not dead
just baked


----------



## Lacy

Infp (btw nod to envangelion)


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> not dead
> just baked


Finally you got a kawaii avatar ^w^


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Finally you got a kawaii avatar ^w^


Is that Asuna
@Lacy Tears you cannot grasp the true form of this EVA avatar of Rei


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


> Is that Asuna
> @Lacy Tears you cannot grasp the true form of this EVA avatar of Rei


Yes it is.


----------



## Lacy

xNFP



narcissistic said:


> Yes it is.


That was obvious.


----------



## Eset

Some depressed kid.
ISFJ.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Some really annoying ditzy type..
ExFP


----------



## Eset

Ken Ichijouji said:


> Some really annoying ditzy type..
> ExFP


She's cute, trust me.

Looks like your guys have been doing some painting 
INTP.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

narcissistic said:


> She's cute, trust me.
> 
> Looks like your guys have been doing some painting
> INTP.


I heard its Asuna, but I don't watch SAO.
Hanji is... I don't know.. mentally insane
Levi is ISTJ
But anyway its about the pic itself.
INTP hey?
I must read more about this type.


----------



## Lacy

Snk  (even if i don't like Levi)

INxP

Edit: Levi is ISTJ, Hanji is ENTP.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Lacy Tears said:


> Snk  (even if i don't like Levi)
> 
> INxP
> 
> Edit: Levi is ISTJ, Hanji is ENTP.


Depressed INxx

(Levi and Armin are my faves).
(Sasha gets typed as INFP... Fuuu- She's so ditzy.
I do not see myself as ditzy..)


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Eset

Ken Ichijouji said:


> I heard its Asuna, but I don't watch SAO.


Don't watch SAO, I watched it and the only good thing that came of it was Asuna. @Ken Ichijouji
Snazzy looking guy on his dappa bike. 
Gonna say ENTx
(when he had a bike)


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

narcissistic said:


> Don't watch SAO, I watched it and the only good thing that came of it was Asuna. @Ken Ichijouji
> Snazzy looking guy on his dappa bike.
> Gonna say ENTx
> (when he had a bike)


Ahha its the same guy you typed as INTP just trying to pick a picture...


----------



## Lacy

Seems ENTJ

(Btw, Sasha is ESFP. I'm not sure there is an INFP in this manga.)


----------



## RaisinKG

Moody INFP


----------



## Xyte

Infj


----------



## throughtheroses

Infj


----------



## Aridela

Even if the typing was not clearly visible from the signature, I'd say INFP.


----------



## Serpent

Isfj


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Eset

INTP trying to look interesting.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Isfp. Again ;-)... Was for flourine. 

But pretty much the same for you.


----------



## leictreon

INTJ or INFJ


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

You're too gullible about what you read here. It's a joke, before it becomes an internatiional treason. 

Infp suits you. But, infj could too. Intuitive anyway.


----------



## Lacy

Would say xNTJ


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## leictreon

> Rei

INTP


----------



## Lacy

Cute INFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Not Cute ISFJ


----------



## Lacy

Omnipresent ISTJ


----------



## Eset

Kawaii INTP.


----------



## Skeletalz

Esfp


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Entp


----------



## inregardstomyself

isfp?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Intp


----------



## Jaune

Enfj


----------



## Quernus

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Cute INFP


----------



## Serpent

Enfj


----------



## Lacy

Entj


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

narcissistic said:


> I never played it, was going to. But those types of games are boring to me anyways.
> 
> Anyhows.
> 
> Some girl that is obsessed with Ken from Barbie.
> 
> INFx.


Actually... Ken from Digimon... You noob, hence I have his last name, Ichijouji, and my profile pic is of Levi Ackerman, from Attack on Titan..


----------



## Lacy

Ken Ichijouji said:


> Actually... Ken from Digimon... You noob, hence I have his last name, Ichijouji, and my profile pic is of Levi Ackerman, from Attack on Titan..


It ain't your fault if people don't have knowledge. Pff, Levi+ken ichiouji= Ken from barbie... Pathetic reasoning...

ISTJ, but it's because of Levi.


----------



## Eset

Sarcasm levels over 9000... I'mma stop.

ISFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Infj


----------



## Lacy

narcissistic said:


> Sarcasm levels over 9000... I'mma stop.
> 
> ISFJ.


Yeay, I provoked you :3
@flourine ISTP


----------



## Eset

Lacy Tears said:


> Yeay, I provoked you :3


I lied ;3

Some hella depressed girl. Hot damn that blue guy is swooping in the for the booty, also Mr.Green has some serious swag.

One time I told someone to go kill them self and then they actually did, was kinda awkward. Never tell someone to do that on GTA, it's how I lost my friend, he was so young and had a bright future ahead of him. RIP person I met on GTA online, you will be missed.

Anytoots to the boots.
INFx, because I just get those vibes that they're depressed af. Or maybe I just have some really fucked up INFP friends, Meh.


----------



## Lacy

narcissistic said:


> I lied ;3
> 
> Some hella depressed girl. Hot damn that blue guy is swooping in the for the booty, also Mr.Green has some serious swag.
> 
> One time I told someone to go kill them self and then they actually did, was kinda awkward. Never tell someone to do that on GTA, it's how I lost my friend, he was so young and had a bright future ahead of him. RIP person I met on GTA online, you will be missed.
> 
> Anytoots to the boots.
> INFx, because I just get those vibes that they're depressed af. Or maybe I just have some really fucked up INFP friends, Meh.


Damn :3

Sad story bro.. 

Yeah, my INFP friends are quite depressed too ^^'. My ENFP friend seems also prone to depression, but he seem too flighty to get depressed.

An inexpressive but curious IxTP


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## Sava Saevus

Still an:

ISFP


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## MisterPerfect

INFJ 

Type mine


----------



## Lacy

Would say xNTJ, but a friendly one :3


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Eset

@Lacy Tears
xNTJs are EVIL, especially INTPs. 
I would know because I am EVIL, how do I know you may ask?
Because the D&D Alignment test is 100% fact and has serious science behind that shit, like serious science.

INFP, because that stands for:
I Never Forget (something beginning with P, hmmmm) Principles.


----------



## Eset

@flourine
Unusually Unknown, Understand?


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## Bitterself

INFx


----------



## Eset

I n f j.


----------



## Lacy

IxTP


----------



## einna123

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## Nebulous

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## Shinsei

Enfj


----------



## leictreon

INxJ


----------



## Lacy

Corrupted INFP


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Eset

I n f x.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Infp


----------



## leictreon

ISFJ or ISFP


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## megmento

infp!


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Lacy

jaune valjaune said:


> isfp





jaune valjaune said:


> estp


I was sure to be typed ISFP and ESTP ^^

INTP


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp.


----------



## Lacy

Intj


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP in da house


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## Shinsei

Istp


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Eset

I s f p.


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Nelada

Flourine's avatar... In my view, ISFJ.


----------



## RaisinKG

Unknown


----------



## GiantDad

Dat girly with book looks like INFP to me.
How do I know that? I'm GiantDad, that's how!

So, how do you type the mighty GiantDad, Father of all Giants?
Let me know y'all plebs.


----------



## Lacy

ESTx


----------



## Jaune

Istp


----------



## meaningless

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp


----------



## Wolf

Intp


----------



## meaningless

Intj


----------



## Miss Bingley

Infp.


----------



## Jaune

Entj


----------



## Tao Jones

ENTP. His shoes are worn out.


----------



## Jaune

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

enfp


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## RaisinKG

a bored enfp


----------



## megmento

infp


----------



## Jaune

Isfj


----------



## Eset

I s f p.


----------



## RaisinKG

ixtx


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Patchy? INTP.


----------



## RaisinKG

finally someone recognizes Patchouli

INFP


----------



## coconut sharks

infj


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## leictreon

IxFP


----------



## Clockheart

isfp


----------



## RaisinKG

ISFP as usual


----------



## Doccium

Isfj.


----------



## SheWolf

INTP

text


----------



## shameless

Istp


----------



## SheWolf

ENFJ

text


----------



## RaisinKG

Esfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

So ESFJ it turned INTP


----------



## Nefarious

Infp


----------



## Marshy

fuck said:


> infp


xxxx


----------



## bremen

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfp


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Isfp


----------



## meaningless

infp


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Entp


----------



## Jaune

Isfp


----------



## SwivelSwirl

Estj


----------



## RaisinKG

isfp


----------



## coconut sharks

intp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Shinsei

Entj


----------



## RaisinKG

infp for real


----------



## The Lawyer

Infp


----------



## RaisinKG

ENTP. Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## The Lawyer

Intj


----------



## Mindtraveler

@Psychological Euphoria INXJ @The Lawyer ENTP


----------



## Shinsei

Entp


----------



## itselly

@Mindtraveler INTP @Psychological Euphoria E/INFJ @The Lawyer ENTP


----------



## Mindtraveler

Xsfp


----------



## Jaune

Intp


----------



## Eset

IxFP - Jaune Valjaune 
xNTJ - Mindtraveler 
ISFx - itselly 
INFJ - Psychological Euphoria
ExTP - The Lawyer 
INTP - flourine

That should cover me up for a while.


----------



## Mindtraveler

Xntj


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Doccium

Infj.


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Shinsei

Intp


----------



## RaisinKG

patchu is proud of her INTPness.

INFP.


----------



## Shinsei

Not sure who patchu is.

INTJ


----------



## Lacy

Isfp


----------



## Mindtraveler

Isfp


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Wolf

Isfj


----------



## Lacy

Istp


----------



## RaisinKG

Enfj


----------



## Lacy

Isfj


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Eset

E s f p.


----------



## Azazel

Istp


----------



## Eset

I n f p


----------



## Shinsei

Intj


----------



## Doccium

Esfj.


----------



## Piale

Entp


----------



## Doccium

Istj.


----------



## Belzy

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Enfp


----------



## Doccium

Isfp.


----------



## versace

Intj


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## RaisinKG

Infp.


----------



## Lacy

I N F p


----------



## Mindtraveler

Entj


----------



## Jakuri

Entp


----------



## Eset

I n f p.


----------



## Shinsei

Estp


----------



## Mindtraveler

Xxfj


----------



## Shinsei

Infj


----------



## Lacy

INFP, or perhaps ISFJ


----------



## Shinsei

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Esfp


----------



## komm

Infj


----------



## Jaune

Istj


----------



## Azazel

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infp


----------



## leictreon

Isfp


----------



## Doccium

Estp.


----------



## RaisinKG

INFPness


----------



## Carissa Carissa

Infp


----------



## Jaune

Infj


----------



## Doccium

Istp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Enfp


----------



## RaisinKG

intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Estj


----------



## versace

Infp


----------



## The Dude

Infp...


----------



## RaisinKG

esfp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## Marshy

That avatar looks a lot like a "ghost in the shell" type of avatar.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah. INTP. No questions asked. Extremely obvious.


----------



## Marshy

flourine said:


> Yeah. INTP. No questions asked. Extremely obvious.


I would try to type it but I have no information about the character, maybe INFP?


----------



## Eset

I N T P.

Enjoy the sly joke in it.


----------



## Because_why_not

INFP

(Assuming you don't have to do your daily avi change)


----------



## Jaune

Entp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp because why not.


----------



## Jaune

Intj


----------

